# Surf Fishing Mid-January?



## XiBowhunter (Aug 6, 2008)

I am visiting the Panhandle (PCB area) in the middle of January. What can I expect to catch from the surf that time of year?



I have heard pompano, blues, bull reds, and whiting, but is there anything I am missing?



What type of rig/bait would you suggest? Hook size? (for the species listed above, or any others that may bite that time of year).



Any tips are very much appreciated.:bowdown


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

If you like fly fishing there is usually a good abundance of bonito that time of year and plenty of them are within surf casting range.


----------

